# Salary question



## imigrant (Jan 27, 2011)

This is probably a difficult question to answer but what would be generally considered a decent salary in Dubai for a family (wife and 3 kids) relocating to UAE from Ireland. Would for example 70,000 euro (360k AED) be reasonable to have an equivalent standard of living in The UAE as it would in Ireland or UK. Any views appreciated.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

you need to phrase the question differently as you don't get a salary because of your lifestyle and family size...

what is your job / level of experience / skill set etc....and then based on that you'll be able to figure out of the salary is in ballpark a market range....

good luck !


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

yes it is enough trust me and come 
but this salary for 1 or 2 persons ? for you or your husband or both of you ?
if it is for both of you then you should be careful about your spending . If this for your husband so you can work part time if you fond that is not enough


----------



## imigrant (Jan 27, 2011)

Lenochka said:


> you need to phrase the question differently as you don't get a salary because of your lifestyle and family size...
> 
> what is your job / level of experience / skill set etc....and then based on that you'll be able to figure out of the salary is in ballpark a market range....
> 
> good luck !


Im inthe aircraft industry. Licensed engineer with 19 years experience. The salary I quoted is whats being offered but without knowing the real cost of living over there its hard to know how far that will go in terms of quality of living.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

imigrant said:


> This is probably a difficult question to answer but what would be generally considered a decent salary in Dubai for a family (wife and 3 kids) relocating to UAE from Ireland. Would for example 70,000 euro (360k AED) be reasonable to have an equivalent standard of living in The UAE as it would in Ireland or UK. Any views appreciated.


AEd30k/Month, not bad, but not good either, I guess, but depends on so many things.

School fees, you do realise that it's a minimum of AED45,000 a year Per kid don't you? (Gems, Jumeriah Primary school - fact).

Add to that a villa (you don't want to be in an apartment, add another 180,000 (Jumeriah).

So, that makes 335k already

Then there's the cars, 5000/month for 2

That's 395k

And you still haven't bought food, paid water/leccy bills or fuel etc.

For a family of five you need to be looking at a AED600,000 package really.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> AEd30k/Month, not bad, but not good either, I guess, but depends on so many things.
> 
> School fees, you do realise that it's a minimum of AED45,000 a year Per kid don't you? (Gems, Jumeriah Primary school - fact).
> 
> ...


As Andy has already stated living off this salary will be tough. If you were coming alone it wouldnt be a bad package. Check to see if they are willing to pay schooling fee's.

It may be a good idea looking at Villa's in Mirdiff. They are close to the airport, so this will keep your travelling costs down & there are also schools in that area cheaper than the 45k quoted.

Good luck


----------



## da-mela (Jan 30, 2011)

thks very useful information.


----------

